# Volvo parts on a Bentley?? You bet!



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sometime ago, I’d asked Neal about some spares I needed, and he came through.
Very quickly, I might add.

This original Atlas came sans the front/rear bumpers and glass..

The rear bump’ is so well made that I just did minimal clean-up and sent pics to Neal for evaluation. Lo’ and behold, he told me I had the thing on upside-down! It fit so well I wasn’t sure which end was up! The front one fit just as well. also.

Both bumpers are foiled, and I gussied up the window area and moldings with some paint--



















I’ll say, this man knows his stuff, and is an excellent caster! 

You will soon see the bigger project I have in the works from him. I think from his creativity, it’s going to be a winner in my book. Pics’ in time.

Thanks so much Neal! I now have another finished car that I can run and shelf without making excuses for parts missing.

Cheers..


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Classy Ride Boss. Nice work and thanks fot the tips on foiling..I love the guys that share tips and tricks on this board. your Hobbyist in the truest form.

Coach


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Very nice.... Very Very nice.... Looks super IMHO. Keep 'em coming there Bossman.

Jeff


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Pretty nice there Boss...er...Neil, or?

Well done.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dang it! Now there is another one that I just GOTTA HAVE!
Boss, very very cool! (I wouldn't know if the bump was s'posed to be one way or another anyhow, it looks right to me!)

Don't supose that there is a lil guy in back looking for some mustard? LOL
Keep on modeling!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> Don't supose that there is a lil guy in back looking for some mustard? LOL


 
joez,
Now you know when you drive that car you use Grey Poupon and not any run of the mill mustard. 

Boss,
Looks nice. I couldn't tell that bumper was on upsidedown. Great pix! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks again for the comps’, although I didn’t do too much to this one. 

Man, you guys read into things too deep, sometimes!
I would have suspected that after I noted that I’d showed Neal the reversed bumper, you would have guessed that I put it on the right way! :freak: 



joez870 said:


> Don't supose that there is a lil guy in back looking for some mustard? LOL
> Keep on modeling!


Good one, Joe! I wish I’d thought of that! 

But if there were a man in back, he would be cutting diamonds!:roll: 
(Remember that advert?)


Cheers..


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Bossman- Nice ride. The foil work is awesome. That front grill shines like crazy. WHere do I get foil? Is it easy to do?

Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

T-jetjim said:


> Bossman- Nice ride. The foil work is awesome. That front grill shines like crazy. WHere do I get foil? Is it easy to do?
> 
> Jim


TJJ,
Not Boss, but I can give you a response. Do a search on bare metal foil and you'll find many places online to order the foil. Comes in many finishes as well; black, gold, copper, aluminum and chrome. Not hard at all to use. Just make sure you have a sharp x-acto (new blade) knife, burnishing tool or qtips, toothpicks and a polishing rag and you're set to go. Oh yeah some patience is needed as well.  rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi Jim-

Thanks for the comps’! 
Yes, I love foiling....you guessed that.

As RR said, it's not too terrible to use (most of the time), depending on the piece to be foiled.

Yes, a super-sharp or brand new Xacto blade is a must. It will tear from any dull cutting at all. 
The trick to getting it right is you have to have the area to be foiled very clean, so it will stick. Use a much larger piece than needed, and work very slowly. For parts with compound curves or deep insets, it’s best to use multiple pieces. I use a Q-tip to first get it in place, then the back of a paintbrush to get it close to the final shape. 
I then burnish it with the fat (or cut and rounded) end of a toothpick. For the tight spots use the thin end--carefully. The burnishing job must be performed with utmost care, as to not rip the foil--It’s that thin. 
Once down tight, I buff it up with another Q-tip, sometimes with a little polish applied. 

The only thing close that comes to this type of sheen would be the Alcad “chrome” paint method. I haven’t tried that.

I purchase it direct from the manufacturer—

Bare Metal Foil Co.
PO Box-82
Farmington Michigan 48332
(248) 476-4366 or (248) 477-0813

Give it a go!


Cheers..


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Boss, Your bentley looks like it would be fun to drive. Does it handle well?
Also, you talked about the bumpers & glass & paint for details but did not mention the grill. Is that attached to the front bumper? The grill does not look like paint. You foiled that part too? What-ever the case, it sure looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice job- Neal and Phil!
That foil seems to work great for ya. Guess I have to practice some more. The tack doesnt seem agressive enuff for me. Probly didnt clean the surfaces well. I've been using plumbers aluminum tape that sticks and trims great, but since its thicker, its not as good on contours. Shine is about the same tho. Works ok on hack-jobs!

DAC


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Joe-

Thanks again for the kudo's.

The grille and front bump' are one assembly. I should have used more pieces than just two for the front, because of the bumper curvature. I tore a bit of it on the install, and touched it up with paint on the nerfs. 

It handles ok considering it's a bit top-heavy. I have it on a stock T-jet chass' and it has "AJ's" wide T-jet ribbed style silicone tires on the rear. It's not too fast but if you over-cook it into a bend, it wants to flip instead of slide. I might go back to the stock size rear tires because of this.

DAC--

Thank you, also for the comps'.

I thought about that chrome-silver vent tape myself, but deemed it too thick.
You are probably right about the cleanliness part. I had trouble on a few pieces because of that, and I have run across certain plastics/materials that it just won't adhere to good--no matter how well I clean it. I've used brush on glue to help in that case.

By the way fellas'--It works excellent as a paint mask as well.  


Oh, and Joe-
Shoot me an email this eve' and I'll return one with some "Hemispherical" photo's.  



Cheers..


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Sometime ago, I’d asked Neal about some spares I needed, and he came through.
> Very quickly, I might add.
> 
> This original Atlas came sans the front/rear bumpers and glass..
> ...


 Great Job Boss9 :

& Thanks for the kudo's ! It makes me feel good that I have been able to help get a "Classic" back on the road.You did a really great detail job !I am now inspired even more to bring out more new & exciting products & parts.As I am on vacation for 2 weeks, I will have time for new & improved products too-one of which is an improved Bentley !


Neal


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

boss9 said:


> It works excellent as a paint mask as well.



One of the best for paint mask if you don't mind the cost per sheet. Always used it when I built models. Was never dissapointed. Now you have to apply right or you'll suffer bleed through. Need to burnish the edges down to get that clean line between the colors, etc... :thumbsup: rr


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the foil tips guys!

Jim


----------

